# Freedom Design Spoiler @ Turbo Tech Racing



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

This looks nice, it's on my wish list now


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm glad my car came with that on it. I parked next to an LS Cruze same color as mine yesterday and when I looked at the rear...mine looks much better with that spoiler.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> This looks nice, it's on my wish list now


Yes, agreed! It looks sleek and very approperate!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Dang, another product i want.. Pricing and availability?


----------



## Cruzn (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks the same as the spoiler that comes with the RS version.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

iKermit said:


> Dang, another product i want.. Pricing and availability?


Click the link in post #1, we have 1 in stock.


----------



## cj10918 (Jun 14, 2011)

same spoiler that came on my eco....gives it a real nice clean look


----------

